# Wiring harness replacement - VW Corrado



## McG_93Corrado (Oct 7, 2009)

Need some good electrical supply sites. Re-working Corrado harness as the wiring in the channel under the battery is corroded. When folks re-do the harnesses do you butt joint the various connectors or are there replacement connectors?


----------



## eddier_22664 (Jun 3, 2008)

McG_93Corrado said:


> Need some good electrical supply sites. Re-working Corrado harness as the wiring in the channel under the battery is corroded. When folks re-do the harnesses do you butt joint the various connectors or are there replacement connectors?


 ecs tunning has replacement connectors for parts of the harness


----------

